# Hey Ya'll..



## jiggysone

:D Hello! I am new to this site and would love to talk. I am 20w7d and am having a baby girl. I am very excited about this pregnancy and can't wait to talk with other mommies that feel the same. The first 16wks of my pregnancy were very hard and stressful...major concerns about chromosomal abnormalities due to previous pregnancy. Everything is fine & Jayme-Leigh is just as healthy as she can be!! Can't wait to meet some people and am ready to talk.....[/quote]


----------



## Jo

Hiya and welcome to the forum
heres hoping the rest of tour pregnancy is trouble free :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi jiggysone, Welcome!


----------



## HB

*Hey Hun!!
Welcome to BabyandBump!!!

Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly!!
*hugs*

HayleyB*


----------



## Wobbles

Aww sounds like a few worries at the start but I'm hoping all panic is over for you & CONGRATULATIONS x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------

